# Is Intuit out of control?



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I just looked at the pricing for the 2008 editions of Quicken and TurboTax

Now... for a program that hasn't gone through a monumental upgrade in gosh knows how long.

They are now charging $90 for the Premier edition of Quicken.
And $50 for the TurboTax...

And at least for Quicken you don't have to update every year (and I have stopped doing that... I used to upgrade every year... but I need three copies now).

But it is to the point, that I may just go back to paper and pencil.

You charge less... Sell more copies... you net out ahead
You charge more... Sell less, lose more people to alternatives... you fall behind.

It is amazing, that the software compies simply can't see that equation.

It cost them "pennies" to create another copy of the software... and they are even doing electronic downloads...
Which are even costing them LESS then physical copies...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

May I suggest www.taxact.com. It is completely online and wizard-based. You can prepare everything for free but if you want to print out or e-file I think it's about $17 for federal and state. I did my 2003-2006 taxes with them and they were excellent. I got better results than when I paid H&R Block $250.

I think there is also an online, cheaper version of Tub'o tax but I don't know much about it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It's not so much the Turbo-Tax price... that has actually stayed pretty consistant over the years.

And I only need that on one PC, for the month of February.

I was more shoked that Quicken was now $90 (for the Premier Version)
And which ever version of Quicken I go with... I need at least two, most likely three copies of it.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I was angered by the fact I had to upgrade my 2003 edition to 2007 just to continue to have the same functionality. I don't use most of the features in the software, just like to balance my checking account online. For "security" reasons, I was forced to upgrade.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MikeW said:


> I was angered by the fact I had to upgrade my 2003 edition to 2007 just to continue to have the same functionality. I don't use most of the features in the software, just like to balance my checking account online. For "security" reasons, I was forced to upgrade.


I had to do that as well at the end of '06


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm still using the '05 version, and Turbo Tax as well


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I use TaxCut which is usually around $30 for both Fed and State and I've used MS Money for years after Quicken went bloatware. You can usually get Money nearly free with rebates if you buy TaxCut at the same time.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

'08 will probably be the year for having to update my '05 version of quicken. Wish I had not read this thread "cha ching, again"... :nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I remember getting my Quicken v5 for DOS...
And EggHead being good enough to exchange it for Quicken v1 for Windows...

Man times have changed


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> I use TaxCut which is usually around $30 for both Fed and State and I've used MS Money for years after Quicken went bloatware. You can usually get Money nearly free with rebates if you buy TaxCut at the same time.


This might be the time to make the switch. I've been a TurboTax/Quicken user for several years. How is MS Money when it comes to upgrades? Have you ever been forced into an upgrade just to continue with online banking?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

MikeW said:


> This might be the time to make the switch. I've been a TurboTax/Quicken user for several years. How is MS Money when it comes to upgrades? Have you ever been forced into an upgrade just to continue with online banking?


Can't say as I don't do online banking from within Money. I do it on my banks web site.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

MikeW said:


> This might be the time to make the switch. I've been a TurboTax/Quicken user for several years. How is MS Money when it comes to upgrades? Have you ever been forced into an upgrade just to continue with online banking?


Microsoft Money has a two year period from date of activation where you can do online banking. After that, you have to upgrade, just like Quicken.


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's not so much the Turbo-Tax price... that has actually stayed pretty consistant over the years.
> 
> And I only need that on one PC, for the month of February.
> 
> ...


I thought you could use quicken on up to three computers, I maybe mistaken as I have 2004 version was the last time I bought it. But I thoght I could use it on 3 computers if its on the same subscription???


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been a loyal Quicken user since it first came out ... and in a box somewhere I have ever floppy and CD from every version for DOS and for Windows 95 and on up.

I'm the sucker that upgrades each year for incremental improvements, but I usually get good deals at Costco or Staples and I stick with Deluxe. At Costco, the price is usually $20 cheaper than elsewhere and there's a rebate. At Staples, the price is higher, but there's a rebate and you can usually get something else free or at a lower price.

When I got 2008 Deluxe at Staples this year, I got Home & Inventory for free (after rebate).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I remember getting my Quicken v5 for DOS...
> And EggHead being good enough to exchange it for Quicken v1 for Windows...
> 
> Man times have changed


Yep, my first version of Quicken was back in 1989. Back when you could get checks printed for your dot matrix printer.

I use online banking now through my bank. It does what I need.


----------



## BaldEagle (Jun 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yep, my first version of Quicken was back in 1989. Back when you could get checks printed for your dot matrix printer.
> 
> I use online banking now through my bank. It does what I need.


In 89 I was still using a typewriter.


----------



## rbl61 (Jul 7, 2007)

$15 off TurboTax with coupon at COSTCO 1/14 thru 1/20.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> ...I don't do online banking from within Money. I do it on my bank's web site.


I went to my bank at 7:45 this morning to transfer funds -- in my pajamas! :dance07:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Nick said:


> I went to my bank at 7:45 this morning to transfer funds -- in my pajamas! :dance07:


nice thought .. I hope your bank is online :lol:


----------

